# HP to run a 6' Bushog?



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

I am looking for a Kubota 4WD w/loader, I currently have a 464 IH with 45 HP, previously had a 424 IH with 37 HP, both had no trouble powering my 6' bushog, clipping my pasture and running up my hills. I am not familiar with the various Kubota models, and was wondering what the minimum HP would be to run the bushog. Thanks, Doug


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum sundug! It all depends on whether you go with a medium duty or heavy duty hog. I heard someone here state that they could spool a 6 foot hog with their 24 hp Kubota, but I think that generally, at least according to my literature, that for a heavy duty, they are recommending at least 40 hp, but then it all has to do with what you're cutting too! Big difference between cutting grass and cutting small to medium brush. Have you looked at product literature for their advice, based on what you feel you will be cutting?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just curious, are you trading up or down? Bothy models you've had and have surely should have done the deed without a problem!


----------



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

My 1973 464 just has a bunch of problems, and I want a 4WD, I know of Kubota's reputation, so am looking for one. I have had my 6' bushog for several years, I would call it a heavy duty oine, as it has channel iron for a frame. I mostly just clip pasture, not brush. My 37 hp 424 ran it just fine, so I was thinking of a Kubota with no less than 36 HP. WDYT? Any recommendations? I'm in southern central TN. Thanks, Doug


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I'd say it would likely run it fine. I know the manufacturers pad the specs a bit, and I know I, as a guy, have a definate tendancy to overkill things for sure, but I think in reality, you'd have around 32 PTO HP and that would do the trick for just mowing pasture.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO there are 2 things that play a BIG part in needed power. How tall and thick is the grass? and secondly, how well does the deck clear itself out. 

A tale of two cities, no, make that 2 tractors/mowers. Before getting my Yanmar I use to borrow my BIL's Kubota and mower. Don't recall now if his is a 5' or 6' mower. His tractor had to strain to get the job done and at very low ground speed. Now my Yanmar is slightly less power but my setup does the job without breaking a sweat. When the pasture is waist high and thick, I know the mower is back there working hard but the tractor isn't complaining and I'm moving at a decent speed. Second cutting when the grass is only about a ft high I can't sense the load at all. My tractor is rate @ 24pto hp. Think my BIL's Kubota is rated at several more hp.

Think the big difference is his mower doesn't clear itself out very well. If you are cutting X amount of grass the deck had better be able to clear X+ from underneath the deck or you are going to load things down quickly.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Also, I've read that PTO HP ratings can be misleading, and that could have a play in things too.


----------



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Also, I've read that PTO HP ratings can be misleading, and that could have a play in things too.


I've been studying a lot of tractor sites and reading a lot of ads- and HP ratings vary greatly- there's engine HP, PTO HP, Drawbar HP, and then there's claimed and tested HP. IOW, you may have 6 different HP #'s for the same tractor! Confusing!


----------



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

Oh, and here's Kubota's site giving Gross HP- Kubota Tractor Corporation - Prior Product - LSeries


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Engine and PTO HP are the most important really. Many companies like John Deere and others, actually hid a bit of HP from the ratings. Mine was supposed to be a 40 HP, come to find out now, that it's 41.7.....Net. John Deere literature now shows that same engine puts out 41.7 HP. I would say it safe to assume that Kubota is a straight shooter with the HP ratings.


----------



## sundug (May 10, 2010)

Even more confusing,, there are several other types of HP ratings-from Horsepower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia -



Nominal is derived from the size of the engine and the piston speed and is only accurate at a pressure of 48 kPa (7 psi).[12]

Indicated or gross horsepower (theoretical capability of the engine)

minus frictional losses within the engine (bearing drag, rod and crankshaft windage losses, oil film drag, etc.), equals

Brake / net / crankshaft horsepower (power delivered directly to and measured at the engine's crankshaft)

minus frictional losses in the transmission (bearings, gears, oil drag, windage, etc.), equals

Shaft horsepower (power delivered to and measured at the output shaft of the transmission, when present in the system)

minus frictional losses in the universal joint/s, differential, wheel bearings, tire and chain, (if present), equals

Effective, True (thp) or commonly referred to as wheel horsepower (whp) 

And there is even more, but they stray from our uses. Doug


----------

